# Well, my Hiro died in my arms last week...



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, my Hiro died in my arms last week - one last massive seizure and he was done. They say with epilepsy, that you don't know ur having a seizure when you do, and I sure hope that's true, and that he died more peacefully than he looked. But *Hiro was 17*, which I hear is a long time for a GSD, so I'm celebrating his long life as I think of him (constantly) right now...










Hiro was born in 2005, the firstborn son of *Krypto the SuperDog**,* which I contend was the best GSD ever, but I'm biased for sure...










His dad Krypto only lived till 11, when he was head of security for the business that I ran all during the 2000s. But in 2016, Hiro escaped his home gate (we had gifted him to a family friend) as the earthquake had flattened his home, and he was subsequently lost and on the street for many years after that... living amongst the other 70,000 plus street dogs of Kathmandu Nepal. But in 2019 we found him by chance, epileptic, dehydrated, and near death. His vet filed Hiro under "One tough little f-er" and was amazed he had survived multiple car strikes, his seizures, someone filing his teeth, and eating a ton of plastic bags for years.








Broken and bashed, this GSD never complained once and was a friend to all living creatures... RIP Good Boy...


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Incredible story, we've lost a few too many good dogs this week from this site.
Run forever free and healthy Hiro


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

What a beautiful old man. I love the dignity and grace of senior dogs! My heart breaks at losing them.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Be young and healthy again Hiro! Run free!


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Incredible story, we've lost a few too many good dogs this week from this site.
> Run forever free and healthy Hiro


This is a real tough week for some folks… I hope everyone’s dogs meet up and run free


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am sooo sorry 😢 ❤


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss! What a great thing though, for the two of you to be reunited for his last months (yrs?)! It was obvious how thrilled you were to have found him, and I'm sure he felt the same way...RIP Hiro! Heal well my friend!


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

17 years, 17 years of life together, 17 years of your life. It's hard but we got to keep on going. They are all different but getting another has always helped me. Life is bittersweet.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

I am weeping with you and for you. Hiro, what a wonderful, beautiful man you were. Run free of pain!


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss…Run free Hiro!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

What an amazing life he led. Rest In Peace Hiro.


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

So very sorry for your loss, hugs and love to all !


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Hiro, what an amazing dog.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

17! That's incredible! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

What an amazing story about an amazing dog. Run free Hiro.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

herojig said:


> Well, my Hiro died in my arms last week - one last massive seizure and he was done. They say with epilepsy, that you don't know ur having a seizure when you do, and I sure hope that's true, and that he died more peacefully than he looked. But *Hiro was 17*, which I hear is a long time for a GSD, so I'm celebrating his long life as I think of him (constantly) right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. RIP Hiro. 💜


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hiro will live on in your memories.


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. Hiro sounded like an amazing dog. May he be running free with all the other GSD's over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Hiro is now running with the Great Pack. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Run free sweet Hiro
- they never are around long enough.........


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I’m sorry for your loss.. Hiro lived a long life, he was so very handsome. Run free Hiro


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So very sorry.
Way too many dogs gone this week…


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Hiro's mission was to come back to the person who helped bring him into the world as a pup, so that he could leave the world surrounded by the same love he had around him when he entered it. He closed the circle. What a magnificent, old soul. 

My sincere condolences for his passing. I honor you, and all that you do for the animals of Nepal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So sorry but thankful that you were together at last. He died while you held him. That is sweet pain. He left while being loved. Heal well.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

I am really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Such an amazing strong soul. He will be watching over you always.


----------



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

tim_s_adams said:


> Sorry for your loss! What a great thing though, for the two of you to be reunited for his last months (yrs?)! It was obvious how thrilled you were to have found him, and I'm sure he felt the same way...RIP Hiro! Heal well my friend!


Yes, to know a dog from birth to death with such a history of luck and misfortune is incredible. thx.


----------

